# photoshoot fotd turned out pretty good!!



## Strawberrymold (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got the edits back from a shoot I just did. I think she looks amazing! 










i can't remember everything I used but I will try

primer: mufe smoothing primer
foundation: Mufe hd foundation
contour: Anastasia contour palette in light
powder: mufe hd
lashes mufe
eyes.... Here's where I don't remember, I have all my stuff in palettes ... Um carbon, star violet, vanilla pigment, I used a Dior cream shadow in there somewhere too.

lips:at least 5 Clinique lipsticks mixed together.

thanks!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 2, 2016)

Very good. Love the lashes and the lips.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2016)

So pretty!!!


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

She does look amazing!


----------

